# resolution definitive du bruit de l'imac g5



## telephone (6 Juin 2005)

Bonjour à tous,

j'attendais avec impatience la première mise à jour de l'imac g5 qui a eu lieu debut mai. Belle machine cette rev b: proc 1,8GHz DD160g, 512 de RAM, tiger, airport, blutooth...c'est décidé, je switche. 

Je commande sur applestore, je déballe la bête, je la met en route, magique.
Mais quelque jours plus tard, quelque chose me dérange, je ne sais pas quoi. Je tourne et retourne la machine, rien à faire, il y un BRUIT. Ce BRUIT est permanent, lourd comme un bourdon, et s'emballe dès que j'ouvre une application. c'est notamment très net avec le video HD du site apple.

Je contacte la hotline apple, il me tiennent deux discours:
- si j'arrive à dignostiquer l'origine d problème, ils m'envoient une pice de rechange
- si je n'y arrive pas, il faut aller dans un centre agréé apple. J'en ai appelé deux aujourd'hui, ils sont fermés le samedi et me proposent de garder ma machine pour un délai moyen de TROIS semaines.  

Ma préférence va à la première solution.
Ma question est la suivante et je propose que cela devienne le sujet d'un nouveau fil. Est-ce que l'un d'entre vous a *résolu* ce même problème par ses propres moyens et, si oui, quels sont les outils, materils et methode utilisés. Les photos sont les bienvenues.

J'ai déjà vu la solution d'un memebre quiu a construi un escargot derrière sont IMAC,. c'est certainement très efficace mais je recherche plutot un moyen plus orthodoxe.

Merci d'avance.


----------



## daoud (6 Juin 2005)

Bonjour,

Moi j'ai un iMac G5 revA (avec le fameux iRasoir) et la dernière fois que j'ai contacté Apple à l'occasion de la sortie de la revB, pour savoir s'ils pouvaient faire quelque chose pour moi, le technicien m'a dit d'attendre quelques semaines en lisant les forums pour savoir si le problème avait été résolu sur les nouvelles machines. Il n'avait en effet pas d'informations de la part d'Apple sur la résolution ou non de ce souci. Par contre, il reconnaissait que le problème était désagréable !

Visiblement, ce n'est pas le cas  Donc je ne sais plus quoi faire...

Je suis intéressé aussi par ce nouveau topic.


----------



## Pascal 77 (6 Juin 2005)

Moi, j'en ai pas, mais j'ai lu qu'en règlant les économies d'énergie sur "performance maximum", le problème était atténué.


----------



## telephone (7 Juin 2005)

Certains d'entre vous ont-ils changé le midplane? de nombreux tutos sont présents sur le web, mais personne ne dit si c'est rellement efficace. Qu'en pensez vous?


----------



## daoud (8 Juin 2005)

Oui oui, j'ai changé 3 fois de midplane. Au delà du fait qu'une n'a fonctionné que 2h, que l'autre avait la vidéo qui flanchait et que la troisième faisait un bruit de casserole, toutes étaient au moins aussi bruyante que ma midplane d'origine. Du coup, pour l'instant, je roule avec celle-ci.

Il faut que je re-téléphone à Apple pour savoir s'ils ont des news, mais j'ai peur qu'ils ne me répondent de lire MacGé pour être informé


----------



## telephone (8 Juin 2005)

daoud a dit:
			
		

> Oui oui, j'ai changé 3 fois de midplane. Au delà du fait qu'une n'a fonctionné que 2h, que l'autre avait la vidéo qui flanchait et que la troisième faisait un bruit de casserole, toutes étaient au moins aussi bruyante que ma midplane d'origine. Du coup, pour l'instant, je roule avec celle-ci.
> 
> Il faut que je re-téléphone à Apple pour savoir s'ils ont des news, mais j'ai peur qu'ils ne me répondent de lire MacGé pour être informé


 tu l'avais remplacée toi même? comment l'as tu obtenue? les service techniques d'apple m'ont di qu'il n'en fournissaient plu sans un dignostic prealable par un reparateur agréee...


----------



## daoud (9 Juin 2005)

C'était en janvier dernier. La première fois, j'ai envoyé un enregistrement du bruit aux techniciens. Une fois qu'ils ont approuvé la démarche, ils en envoient sans problème autant que nécessaire. C'est moi qui ai arrêté les dégâts au bout de trois essais infructueux.


----------



## Cricri (9 Juin 2005)

> resolution definitive du bruit de l'imac g5



Rendu contre remboursement. J'ai acheté un ibook 12" parfaitement silencieux. Voilà, c'était ma solution définitive (iMac Rev A).


----------



## Diabolita (10 Juin 2005)

Bonjour tout le monde!
Nouvellement arrivée dans le monde merveilleux des Mac, il y a une semaine à peine, j'ai eu un choc en entendant ce fichu "buzz", ronron ou tout ce que vous voulez lors du démarrage!

Mon Imac G5 tout beau tout nouveau m'énerve! Je fais appel à ma mémoire et me demande si mon bon vieux PC s'activait à me faire sentir sa présence à ce point... et bien non! Bon, ceci étant dit, aucun regret d'être passée sous Mac... C'est déjà ça!

Je n'ai qu'une seule chose à demander... comment obtenir le silence? Je précise que je n'y connais rien en bidouillage informatique et que je me contente d'allumer, bosser sur et éteindre mon ordi... 
 :rateau: 

J'ai surfé sur le Net pour voir si j'étais seule au monde et "heureusement" (si l'on peut dire) non! l'Apple Center me semble dépassé... Que faire?

Mille mercis...


----------



## Pascal 77 (10 Juin 2005)

Diabolita a dit:
			
		

> Bonjour tout le monde! Que faire?
> 
> Mille mercis...



Essaie déjà de mettre en ½uvre ce que je disais au troisième post de ce thread, ce n'est qu'un remède partiel, mais semble-t-il efficace.


----------



## PHILBX (11 Juin 2005)

Salut

J'ai acheté un iMacG5 en novembre 04, trés silencieux, pas de rasoir
Mars 05, carte vidéo hs, retour SAV, échange du midplane et .... 
trés, trés bruyant( méga rasoir ), au bout d'une semaine d'utilisation, le bruit a fortement diminué, il me semble que cela provenait d'un ventilo
Cependant, si ça vas beaucoup mieux, ilest toujours un poil plus bruyant, que le premier, en usage normal
Voila, m'a petite contribution


----------



## Diabolita (11 Juin 2005)

Je viens de téléphoner chez Apple... Appel gratuit, certes, mais j'ai quand même été "soulagée" de 214,08¤!... Et oui, si vous voulez qu'un gentil technicien se dérange chez vous, il faut souscrire à "L'Apple Care"... Excellente surprise, quoique!

Conseil du jour d'Apple : "Allez chez votre revendeur Mac et écoutez leur G5, voyez s'ils font du bruit, si oui, voyez si leur bruit équivaut au vôtre... Dans le cas contraire, nous vous enverrons un technicien." Tout ça pour ça! Ah non, j'oubliais la demi-heure passée au téléphone à "remettre à plat" l'ordinateur avec forces bidouillage, "reset" et sons de démarrage... Après cela, mon interlocuteur a jeté l'éponge...

Lot de consolation, celui-ci me rappellera mardi pour savoir si je suis bien allée chez mon revendeur et si mon problème s'est réglé tout seul... YOUPI!   
Du coup, ce cher monsieur m'a filé un gros doute : est-ce moi qui me fait une montagne de rien du tout ou ce bruit est-il vraiment gênant?  Réponse 2. Sans blague...

Enfin voilà... J'ai effectivement poussé l'économie d'energie à fond : pas de changement.

Suite au prochain épisode! Bonne chance à celles et ceux qui sont dans ma situation!

PS : quelqu'un aurait-il le numéro "direct" du service technique de Wanadoo pour Mac? Merchi!  :rateau:


----------



## Pascal 77 (11 Juin 2005)

Diabolita a dit:
			
		

> Enfin voilà... J'ai effectivement poussé l'économie d'energie à fond : pas de changement.



Et pour cause, relis mon post, c'est pas l'économie d'énergie, qu'il faut règler à donf, c'est les performances (donc économie au mini) !


----------



## Diabolita (19 Juin 2005)

Il est clair que je me suis mal exprimé, j'ai effectivement poussé la puissance au maximum... Passons! Toujours est-il qu'il semblerait que ce soit un souci de carte-mère : je dois la faire changer = 3 semaines sans ordi!
A plus!


----------



## macinside (19 Juin 2005)

je serai toi j'attendrai d'avoir du temps de dispos pour l'envoyer en réparation (genre vacance, ...)


----------



## ericroc (19 Juin 2005)

en ce qui me concerne le miens que j'ai depuis moins d'un mois fonctionna parfaitement, et le ventilo est certe trésent parfois mais rien de genant a outrance, en tout cas bien mojns présent que mon ancien PC portable.

Mon frère en a acheté un il y a une semaine et l'a fait changer a cause du bruit, le second va très bien. il peut y avoir de mauvaises séries?????

voila


----------



## Modern__Thing (20 Juin 2005)

daoud a dit:
			
		

> Oui oui, j'ai changé 3 fois de midplane. Au delà du fait qu'une n'a fonctionné que 2h, que l'autre avait la vidéo qui flanchait et que la troisième faisait un bruit de casserole, toutes étaient au moins aussi bruyante que ma midplane d'origine. Du coup, pour l'instant, je roule avec celle-ci.
> 
> Il faut que je re-téléphone à Apple pour savoir s'ils ont des news, mais j'ai peur qu'ils ne me répondent de lire MacGé pour être informé


 Le firmware de la machine a-t-il été remis à zéro après le changement de la carte mère ?


----------



## Modern__Thing (20 Juin 2005)

telephone a dit:
			
		

> tu l'avais remplacée toi même? comment l'as tu obtenue? les service techniques d'apple m'ont di qu'il n'en fournissaient plu sans un dignostic prealable par un reparateur agréee...


 Apple n'envoit plus de midplanes :rateau: trop de changements de pièces foirés par les particuliers


----------



## quark67 (20 Juin 2005)

Les mecs de 20-40 ans nés avec l'informatique payent les pots cassés par les ignares et incompétents bourrins. Cela est bien triste et ce revirement de la politique d'Apple risque de faire fuir quelques switchers potentiels...
Par exemple il est parfaitement stupide de devoir se séparer plusieurs jours de son iMac G5 suite à une panne de graveur...
Si les ignorants et les je-sais-tout-et-je-vais-le-faire-moi-même étaient plus humbles et confiaient le changement des pièces de leur iMac à des étudiants ravis de se faire un peu d'argent de poche de cette façon, on n'en serait pas là.
Je dis cela de façon désintéressée car je ne suis plus étudiant.
Quoi qu'il en soit, cette situation m'horripile. Personnellement, quand je ne sais pas faire ou que je ne m'en sens pas capable, je m'abstiens sans aucune honte. 

Si j'étais au bar, je me demanderais à voix haute s'il ne faudrait pas retirer le droit de vote (ainsi que le permis de conduire, ouais!) à ceux qui ont abîmé une p!èce en la changeant eux-même mais je ne suis pas au bar, donc il ne faudra pas répondre à cette question sur ce forum technique .


----------



## Modern__Thing (20 Juin 2005)

Tu sais, faut limiter la casse 

Je peux te dire avec certitude que les hotlines AppleCare voient vraiment de tout et surtout beaucoup de drôles d'oiseaux et ce tous les jours    :rateau: t'as des gens qui savent même pas insérer un CD correctement  (si, si...)

Mais bon, c'est effectivement dommage pour les autres


----------



## jo_6466 (20 Juin 2005)

Pascal 77 a dit:
			
		

> Et pour cause, relis mon post, c'est pas l'économie d'énergie, qu'il faut règler à donf, c'est les performances (donc économie au mini) !


Je confirme .. résultats immédiats ... silence absolu sauf ci CDou DVD insérés ... mais performances moins bonnes évidement


----------



## jojofk (21 Juin 2005)

voilà
j'ai eu le mien aujourd'hui

pas de probleme de bruit
je vous souhaite bonne chance, bon courage pour résoudre les votres..

à bientôt


----------



## telephone (26 Juin 2005)

Pascal 77 a dit:
			
		

> Moi, j'en ai pas, mais j'ai lu qu'en règlant les économies d'énergie sur "performance maximum", le problème était atténué.


J'ai initialement ouvert ce post pour tous ceux qui , come moi, sont décus par le bruit de fond de leur belle machine. Je n'y ai plus participé car, suite aux conseils avisés des techniciens de l'apple care, j'ai apporté ma machine dans un centra de réparation agréé. Il l'ont gardée pendant 10 jours. Lorsque j'e l'ai récupérée, ils m'ont tout simplement dit qu'ils n'avaient rien constaté d'anormal (sous entendu le bruit est dans ma tête).
Enragé, je rentre chez moi et j'appelle un xieme fois l'apple car et la...Miracle.
Un technicien me donne le même conseil que PASCAL77 à savoir selectionner "performances processeur reduites" dans les préférences système. Le résultat a été immédiat; je n'entend plus qu'un très léger souffle dans un silence total.

Le bruit était la seule ombre au tableau de mon switch, il n'y en a plus.
J'espere que ce post aidera tous ceux qui n'ont pas de véritable problème hardware.


----------



## bertrand b. (27 Juin 2005)

Bon, moi j'ai pas mal parlé sur le sujet déjà avec mon iMac rev B. 
J'ai pris RDV sur les ocnseils de l'apple store avec un revendeur ... qui a gardé ma machine 3/4h et à dit "bruit venant de l'alim". Après un long délais, on m'a téléphoné ce matin pour changement d'alim : re 3/4h et je rentre avec une nouvelle alim. 
Pour moi le volume sonore est strictement indentique après ce changement. 
Je viens donc de tester l'astuce.

Fiannelement, je ne sais plus si ce bruit existe ou pas ... 
La plupart du temps, je n'y fait pas attention, donc j'en reste là.

Ce qui me  c'est la durée qu'on vous a demandé de laisser votre machine :mouais:

B.


----------



## Marco68 (27 Juin 2005)

Ben le mien il fait du bruit quand je lance chess, par exemple (!!!), mais lorsqu'il travaille normalement, le ventilo diminue et ne s'entend presque plus, par contre à fond, ca fait effetivement Irasoir... ...en fait, je crois que ce bruit est relatif à la personne, pas à l'ordi lui-même...
Mais je suis tellement habitué à mes 15 ans de pc que je trouve l'Imac très silencieux malgré tout...Vous n'êtes pas un peu difficiles, les vieux "Macintoshistes", non ?...


----------



## Claude Oudet (29 Juin 2005)

La vidéo de mon iMac G5 17", 1,8 GHz, est décédée. AppleCare m'a envoyé un technicien qui a changé la carte mère. Depuis mon Mac est bruyant, particulièrement avec Entourage si un message reçu comporte une composition un peu fouillée avec couleurs. Par exemple l'affichage du simple message de pub de Symantec pour juin 2005 amène le processeur à un taux Utilisateur >80 % (lu avec le moniteur d'activité des Utilitaires). Je ne sais pas si la précédente carte mère avait le même taux sur Entourage, mais il n'y avait pas de bruit. Je veux bien régler la performance du processeur sur "faible", mais je trouve que cette machine n'est pas spécialement rapide... alors la ralentir encore... 
Quelqu'un a-t-il le même problème avec Entourage ?
Avec certains logiciels pas encore totalement raffinés pour OSX plus Entourage, le bruit est insupportable. 
Le iMac aurait-il été tellement silencieux que les processeurs chauffaient trop et qu'ils sont maintenant moins refroidis mais plus bruyants ?


----------



## Pascal 77 (29 Juin 2005)

Claude Oudet a dit:
			
		

> La vidéo de mon iMac G5 17", 1,8 GHz, est décédée. AppleCare m'a envoyé un technicien qui a changé la carte mère. Depuis mon Mac est bruyant, particulièrement avec Entourage si un message reçu comporte une composition un peu fouillée avec couleurs. Par exemple l'affichage du simple message de pub de Symantec pour juin 2005 amène le processeur à un taux Utilisateur >80 % (lu avec le moniteur d'activité des Utilitaires). Je ne sais pas si la précédente carte mère avait le même taux sur Entourage, mais il n'y avait pas de bruit. Je veux bien régler la performance du processeur sur "faible", mais je trouve que cette machine n'est pas spécialement rapide... alors la ralentir encore...
> Quelqu'un a-t-il le même problème avec Entourage ?
> Avec certains logiciels pas encore totalement raffinés pour OSX plus Entourage, le bruit est insupportable.
> Le iMac aurait-il été tellement silencieux que les processeurs chauffaient trop et qu'ils sont maintenant moins refroidis mais plus bruyants ?



D'après ce que j'ai lu, c'est sur "performance maxi", pas "mini" qu'il faut mettre le processeur, pour que le bruit diminue.


----------



## Claude Oudet (1 Juillet 2005)

Pascal 77 a dit:
			
		

> D'après ce que j'ai lu, c'est sur "performance maxi", pas "mini" qu'il faut mettre le processeur, pour que le bruit diminue.


Non: sur performance max je me sauve et reprend mon ancien PowerMac G4 tour (lâché pour son bruit excessif) !
Avec l'option "faible" le bruit est "convenable".
J'ai aussi un PC à 3,2 GHz de Dell. Quand il fait des calculs par éléments finis (le processeur tourne pendant des heures à 99%), il est plus silencieux que le iMac G5 affichant une pub  avec Entourage. Autrement dit, le iMac G5 n'est silencieux que si l'on ne s'en sert pas !


----------



## Pascal 77 (1 Juillet 2005)

Claude Oudet a dit:
			
		

> Non: sur performance max je me sauve et reprend mon ancien PowerMac G4 tour (lâché pour son bruit excessif) !
> Avec l'option "faible" le bruit est "convenable".
> J'ai aussi un PC à 3,2 GHz de Dell. Quand il fait des calculs par éléments finis (le processeur tourne pendant des heures à 99%), il est plus silencieux que le iMac G5 affichant une pub  avec Entourage. Autrement dit, le iMac G5 n'est silencieux que si l'on ne s'en sert pas !



Donc, il semble que ce problème sur les iMac G5 soit un peu comme l'erreur de la table des fichiers de Mac OS 9.1, le même symptôme pour tout le monde, et un remède différent pour chacun ??? 

En tout cas, je garde mon iMac G4


----------



## jojofk (1 Juillet 2005)

et moi mon Imac G5.. franchement.. un soupçon de musique me fait oublier les ventilos, qui par ailleurs ne font pas un bruit exagéré.. s'affolent (très) rarement.. n'ont pas d' "irasoir"..  
si les "symptômes" sont les mêmes, leur gravité diffère selon les machines..


----------



## Marcmaniac (2 Juillet 2005)

Interessant ce que vous dites tous !
Perso, mon histoire est longue, date de octobre 2004, et n'est toujours pas reglée malgré les diffferentes manips que je ne citerai pas. Il y en a eu 3, toutes à mon avis, inutiles et innefficaces.
Aujourd'hui, le service clientèle de mac m'a demandé une facture de mon achat, une lettre de mon revendeur avec les explications des modifs et des problèmes réalisés sur la machine et .......j'attends.....
L'imac a pour moi, un problème structurel qui est que le ou les bruits sortent à une distance et une proximité des oreilles de leur utilisateur, et un problème conjoncturel, qui est que chacun est sensible différement au bruit.
Perso, je dois être sensible à ce bruit et il m'est complètement et depuis le début ,insupportable. Ce que je reproche à apple, c'est de nous avoir fait croire au début du g5 que l'imac était silencieux comme un souffle .........

Merci !


----------



## jephro (3 Juillet 2005)

Je lis ici et là dans ce thread qu'il faudrait mettre les perfs au mini pour avoir la paix. Si on a acheté un G5, c'est précisément pour avoir de bonnes perfs. Ca parait idiot de vouloir les brider pour ne plus avoir subir un bruit insupportable tout de même!

Sinon, toute mon histoire est là : http://www.jephro.com


----------



## Lodoss (4 Juillet 2005)

Bonjour,

je viens de recevoir mon iMac G5 20", et effectivement il fait un peu de bruit mais rien de trop genant.
Par contre ce qui me parait bizare c'est que en veille ou après quand l'écran devient noir il continu à faire le même bruit, ni plus ni moins le même tout simplement  . Et là il me semble qui devrait moins en faire puisque l'activité est au minimum.

En revanche si dans le menu pomme je clique sur suspendre l'activité là c'est le silence complet donc maintenant j'utilise souvent cette option alors qu'avec mon ancien iMac 400DV il faisait du bruit que lorsque je le réveillais  .

Un collègue qui a un iMac G5 20" 1,7Ghz m'a dit que sous Panther il était tres silencieux et depuis qu'il est passé sous Tiger il est devenu bruyant...........Tiger serait-il le fautif donc


----------



## kathy h (4 Juillet 2005)

PHILBX a dit:
			
		

> Salut
> 
> J'ai acheté un iMacG5 en novembre 04, trés silencieux, pas de rasoir
> Mars 05, carte vidéo hs, retour SAV, échange du midplane et ....
> ...



C'est pas rassurant ce que tu écris car j'avais ( enfin j'ai toujours) un iMac G5 tres silencieux ( même moins bruyant que mon iMac G3 qui n'a pourtant pas de ventilo ) et que j'utilise en attendant le retour de mon iMac G5 , qui est depuis le 29 juin au SAV à cause , sans doute d'un problème de carte mère:  http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/showthread.php?t=103707 alors j'espère qu'avec la nouvelle carte mère ( même si il ne change pas la midplane mais que la carte mère) je n'aurais pas un iRasoir..... 

Mon revendeur Apple m'a assuré d'un délai au SAV ( hors week -end) de 6 à 8 jours maximum , j'espère que ce délai est réel....


----------



## Yip (4 Juillet 2005)

Mon expérience avec un iMac G5 17"

Acheté début mars, offre FNAC, j'ai juste rajouté une carte Airport, il y a 512 Mo de RAM. Tiger 10.4.1.

Je ne l'ai jamais trouvé bruyant... ni silencieux. En fait, le bruit n'est pas trop fort mais désagréable, je donne raison à ceux qui parlent de iRasoir. Ma fille qui s'en sert le plus n'est pas trop dérangée, mais moi je préfère mon Alu...  :love: 

La température par contre, là il y a souci. Plus de 70° processeur en mars au bout de quelques minutes d'utilisation, la vitesse du ventilo qui varie assez souvent, en augmentant sa vitesse bien sûr   J'ai lu ici que certains ont des températures bien inférieures en temps normal.

Et puis il y a environ 10 jours ma fille a commencé a venir me voir en me disant que son Mac se mettait en pause tout seul en surfant sur le net. Effectivement en pleine utilsation pouf ! écran noir, appui sur la barre d'espace, réveil et 5 secondes plus tard re-pause, etc...

Température monitor : 84 à 88° et un ventilo pas vraiment excité mais toujours bruyant.

J'ai réparé les autorisations, nada. Coup de fil à Apple, le gars (très sympa) me conseille de réintitialiser la PMU, d'abord en débranchant le Mac une minute, puis en appuyant sur un bouton sur la carte-mère. Pas de changement bien sûr. Je lui parle de la température, il me demande "Vous êtes sûr que c'est pas en Farenheit ?   " Ben non. Il me dit que le système coupe aux alentours de 85°C.

Bref, deux jour plus tard, nouveau coup de fil et là on m'a tout de suite conseillé de ramener le Mac dans un centre agréé. J'y suis allé samedi et avec le patron (très sympa aussi, chez MCS Cannes ) on a fait la comparaison avec un iMac d'expo identique. Même avec la clim, mon iMac est monté à 85° et niveau bruit c'était le jour et la nuit avec le sien.

Le Mac est resté la haut   il me tiendront au courant...

Moi aussi je vous tiens au courant


----------



## Lodoss (5 Juillet 2005)

bonjour,

où peut-on voir la température du processeur :rose:  sur un iMac G5


----------



## Berry (5 Juillet 2005)

bertrand b. a dit:
			
		

> Bon, moi j'ai pas mal parlé sur le sujet déjà avec mon iMac rev B.
> J'ai pris RDV sur les ocnseils de l'apple store avec un revendeur ... qui a gardé ma machine 3/4h et à dit "bruit venant de l'alim". Après un long délais, on m'a téléphoné ce matin pour changement d'alim : re 3/4h et je rentre avec une nouvelle alim.
> Pour moi le volume sonore est strictement indentique après ce changement.
> Je viens donc de tester l'astuce.
> ...


 
ce qui peut être pris pour un bruit d'alim n'est en fait que bien souvent le bruit un peu plus strident du ventilo du CPU, notamment à bas régime... d'ailleurs ce bruit aigu voire strident disparait quand la charge CPU augmente et que le ventilo s'envole
on est du coup face à un bruit de ventilo plus présent mais plus agréable à l'oreille (régulier et moins aigu)

mais ce bruit ne me gène pas plus que ça, sauf certains soirs calmes ou la fatigue me fait réagir au moindre petit bruit (comme le rononnement du frigo ou la pompe à eau du vivarium... )


----------



## xanadu (5 Juillet 2005)

Lodoss a dit:
			
		

> bonjour,
> 
> où peut-on voir la température du processeur :rose:  sur un iMac G5



Bonjour 
Entre autre tu peux essayer a un software :*ici *

Bonne journée


----------



## Claude Oudet (5 Juillet 2005)

Chargé aussi le logiciel "Temperature Monitor". Intéressant. Merci pour l'info.

Je trouve que dans toute cette discussion sur le bruit, on ne se réfère pas assez à l'utilitaire "Moniteur d'activité". Heureusement que le iMac G5 ne fait qu'un bruit raisonnable avec Word (si texte pur) ou Excel par exemple avec lesquels le processeur n'a pas grand chose à faire, même si il semble bien qu'il y ait des différences entre machines. Avec un logiciel de dessin comme Versacad pour OSX (ou des jeux), le moniteur d'activité montre que le processeur est utilisé à 100% entre système et utilisateur. Dessiner plusieurs heures sans passer en performance de processeur réduite est quasi impossible sans casque anti bruit ! Je n'achèterai plus d'ordinateur Apple sans faire le test de bruit avec un logiciel gourmant.
Il faut donc comparer le bruit pour une activité donnée du processeur. Il serait souhaitable que Apple indique désormais le bruit de ses machines en fonction du taux d'utilisation du processeur. Illusion probablement. 
Pour ma part, à 100%, je passe sur mon PC de course, plus rapide, et sans avoir besoin de casque anti bruit. Considérons le iMac G5 comme une machine familiale sympathique à qui on ne demandera pas trop...!


----------



## bertrand b. (5 Juillet 2005)

bon, c'est vraiment la m*** ces histoires de bruits.

Pour résumer y'en a plusieurs :
1) le bruit du ventilo du CPU qui fait un bruit de sinusoidale dès qu'on charge une page web. Qui disparait complétement quand dans l'alim on me les perf processeur au minimum
2) le bruit de rasoir du ventilo sup droit (vue de face). A faire disparaitre à95% en coincant une carte de visite comme indiqué partout. Attention, n'obstruez pas complétement la zone. a piori un probléme d'aérodynamisme 
3) Un possible bruit d'alim alim qu'on ma changé, je doute +++ du diagno n'ayant pas constaté de différence véritable avant/après)

+/- des bruits de fond assez variables, fonction probablement des rotations réciproques des différents vetilos et fonction du climat de la pièce.Change aussi pas mal en fonction de la position de sa tête devant la machine ! 

Recontacté il y a 24h, le service technique apple m'a dit pour les bruits respectif :
1) bruit connu, sans solution autre pour l'instant, les ingénieurs seraient dessus 
2) bruit enregistré via microphone incorporé et expédié au technicien qui ne voit pas l'anomalie (l'enregsitrement ne rend rien du bruit pour tout dire....) 
3) non évoqué pdt mon coup de fil

Bref, recommandation habituelle d'apple : voir un autre imac pour comparer. Toujours le même problème : où être dans une ambiance strictement silencieuse comme celle dans laquelle je bosse pour comparer ... ?

conclusion : une machine silencieuse, oui globalement, mais avec des petits bruits pénibles car on a la tête dessus. Le tout est de ne pas se focaliser dessus sinon c'est fini, ca devient stressant +++. 
Mais quand on est en activité et concentré sur son job, pas de pb.

B.


----------



## Marcmaniac (6 Juillet 2005)

Perso, la solution en cours avec Apple care est un changement pur et dur et simple et compliqué de mon imac !

J'attends.....depuis octobre 2004 et c'est en bonne voie !

Encore que je voudrais bien ne plus entendre parler de l'imac g5....mais ça, c'est une autre histoire !


----------



## jephro (8 Juillet 2005)

y'en a une! récit sur www.jephro.com en anglais et en français


----------



## pampelune (8 Juillet 2005)

bertrand b. a dit:
			
		

> 2) le bruit de rasoir du ventilo sup droit (vue de face). A faire disparaitre à95% en coincant une carte de visite comme indiqué partout. Attention, n'obstruez pas complétement la zone. a piori un probléme d'aérodynamisme B.



On en parle où de la carte de visite ? C'est la première fois que je lis ça...

J'ai du sûrement louper un post dans un sujet à 300 pages sur le bruit de l'Imac !


----------



## pampelune (8 Juillet 2005)

Personne ?


----------



## frolick10 (8 Juillet 2005)

*cf. jo_6466:* 

" Et à nouveau les mêmes conseils : 
pour les malchanceux (car il y a une majorité de chanceux heureusement) que les retours de materiel et discussions rebutent, il y a la bidouille très éfficace mille fois répétée sur ce forum qui consiste à :

- soit d'enfoncer une carte genre carte de crédit ou une carte à jouer dans la fente et de la déplacer jusqu'à la plus forte atténuation du bruit .. normalement le bord droit de la carte se trouvera à 6,5cms du bord droit de la fente vu de l'avant de l'imacG5
- soit coller un scotch blanc(coquetterie oblige) de 9cms de long par dessus la fente pour permettre à l'air chaud de sortir par les cotés lateraux!! .... à 6,5cms du bord droit de la fente

Cette bidouille prouve que le bruit n'est vraisemblablement pas dû au ventilateur lui-même (ce qui explique que souvent le remplacement du ventilo ne change rien) mais plutôt à une vibration au niveau de la sortie d'air provoquée par les turbulences de l'air expulsé avec force par le ventilateur (ce qui explique que la bidouille fonctionne à tous les coups sur les modèles 20" en tout cas ... les 17" je connais pas)"

http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/showthread.php?t=99962&page=1&pp=20&highlight=bruit+imac+carte


----------



## pampelune (9 Juillet 2005)

Super, en effet ça marche ! Merci. j'avais loupé ce sujet.


----------



## pioucpiouc (20 Juillet 2005)

Cela doit faire 5 mois que j'ai un IMac G5, très contente ... au début ...
J'ai toujours remarqué un peu de bruit venant du ventilo et celui-ci semble s'emballer avec 2-3 appli ouvertes, ou safari ou biensûr avec un CD dans l'estomac.
Bref, ayant un PC au boulot et comme je suis tout juste "convertie", je ne me suis pas trop inquietée ... Sauf que, je me suis d'abord rendu compte que le ventilo avait beau tourner à fond, l'ecran restait brulant ...
Et puis le pon-pon ... un soir alors qu'il était en veille, impossible de l'en sortir, ecran noir et là d'un coup, le ventillo qui s'emballe mais carement à fond !!! Jamais entendu un tel bruit. Avec un bon souffle qui sortait de l'arrière. Plus d'autres solutions que de le débrancher ...
J'ai vraiment eu peur ... C'est arrivé 3 autres fois, de manière aléatoire. Et le pire c'est qu'à chaque fois, aucune application n'est ouverte.

Donc, je me décide à l'emener chez un revendeur, ça fait 10 jours qu'ils l'observent et pour eux il n'y a aucuns pb ! C'est fou quand-même, j'ai le droit de le récupérer, SUPER !
J'ai beau leur dire au tel qu'il ne fait pas ça systematiquement, ils me répondent que tant qu'ils n'ont pas constaté eux-même la panne, ils ne peuvent rien faire... Ils ont même été jusqu'à me dire que si ça se reproduisai, je n'avais qu'à le filmer !!! Ca, c'est ce qu'on appelle de la confiance !

Je retourne le chercher ce soir ou demain, toujours dans le même état.


----------



## kathy h (20 Juillet 2005)

pioucpiouc a dit:
			
		

> Cela doit faire 5 mois que j'ai un IMac G5, très contente ... au début ...
> J'ai toujours remarqué un peu de bruit venant du ventilo et celui-ci semble s'emballer avec 2-3 appli ouvertes, ou safari ou biensûr avec un CD dans l'estomac.
> Bref, ayant un PC au boulot et comme je suis tout juste "convertie", je ne me suis pas trop inquietée ... Sauf que, je me suis d'abord rendu compte que le ventilo avait beau tourner à fond, l'ecran restait brulant ...
> Et puis le pon-pon ... un soir alors qu'il était en veille, impossible de l'en sortir, ecran noir et là d'un coup, le ventillo qui s'emballe mais carement à fond !!! Jamais entendu un tel bruit. Avec un bon souffle qui sortait de l'arrière. Plus d'autres solutions que de le débrancher ...
> ...



ATTENTION de ne pas tout confondre : le bruit que certains iMac G5 ont,  et le bruit du ventio quand il y a un problème sont 2 choses différentes. 

Dés qu'il y a un problème ( genre Mac OS X ne trouve plus le disque de démarrage ou autre ) le ventilo démarre et c'est normal (  quand Mac OS X ne sait plus ce qu'il doit faire , les ventilos se mettent en route  C'est le même bruit que en mode target.)

Le problème des " iRasoir" ( j'entend le vrai bruit pas un leger bruit et tous les jours donc 24 h sur 24 )  est un problème qui peut être lié à un défaut de "mideplane" ou "carte mère" HS. Le ventilo qui s'emballe n'est pas obligatoirement un problème hardware

Donc ne pas confondre les 2 choses car cela n'a rien à voir,  et ce n'est pas car ton ordi a eu un jour les ventilos à fond qu'il y a un problème hardware.

Alors ne mélangeons pas tout.


----------



## pioucpiouc (20 Juillet 2005)

En attendant, le bruit du ventillo est lui aussi rasoir ...


----------



## Yip (20 Juillet 2005)

Moi je viens de récupérer mon iMac G5 17" du SAV (MCS Cannes) : la carte mère a été changée, bilan : un iMac super silencieux, avec un ventilo NORMAL, c'est à dire qui n'est audible que quand le proc chauffe et qu'il accélère. L'iMac n'a que 3 mois, il est donc sous garantie.

Je suis ravi.


----------



## kathy h (20 Juillet 2005)

Alors que mon iMac était parfaiteemnt silencieux la carte mère à dû être changé car elle était HS , je l'ai récupèré hier ( il est toujours aussi silencieux mais avec une carte mère neuve ) 
la carte mère peut donc être HS même sur un iMac silencieux


----------

